# December Photo Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 28/11/08
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this a comp for everyone or just SBD?? :lol: :lol:

Another cracker mate. You certainly have a great bag of photo's ;-) ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Before he dive down to nail his meal from below, Graham the Great White takes a moment to 'smell the roses'.....& the roses smell like plastic


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photo taken: 30/11/08
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a cracker Matt!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great shot SBD... that's fantastic.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Date photo taken: 30/11/08
Location of photo: Corio Bay Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

This little bugga, bunny hopped onto nose of the yak and got hooked up and i had to pull over to sort it out...lol










Date photo taken: 26th Nov 2008
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes

Breaming at sunset










Date photo taken: 30th Nov 2008
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

One very calm morning at Long Reef - Woppies Rod - Avayaks On !! - And Murd checking for Salties :lol: :lol:

Date photo taken: 3 Dec 08
Location of photo: Long reef NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES










Date photo taken: 15 Dec 08
Location of photo: Botany NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

Invasion !!!! SBD - Keza - Qantas - casting to the markers for kings near Kurnell and Cooks landing spot !!!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Date photo taken: 6/12/08
Location of photo: Long Reef
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Click on this one to see full size image;









Tense final moments in a battle with the last King in a great morning session!

Rowan.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Date taken: 6/12/08
Location: North Coast NSW
High res image available:- YES
Agree to have image reproduced:-YES









GLASSY!!!
















A little curious hammerhead


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Date taken: 9-12-08
Location : Narrabeen lake 
High res image available : yep
Agree to have image reproduced : sure


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Date photo taken: 6/12/08
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## LORTAP (Jun 19, 2008)

Date picture taken:7-12-2008
Location of photo: Coorong national park
Hi res image available(>=5mp): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Date photo taken: 15 Dec 08
Location of photo: Botany NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Date photo taken:20-12-08
Location of photo:Bells Creek Caloundra
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yep
Agree to have image reproducedk


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Date photo taken: 21-12-08
Location of photo: Gold coast seaway
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: ok


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Date photo taken: 19-12-08
Location of photo: Malabar, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks YAK FISHER MAGAZINE
great prize, very happy.

cheers Guys


----------

